# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  هل شارك لاعب الهلال بويا فى مباراة النيل وهو موقوف ؟؟

## شيبا

*لاعب الطرف الايسر بالهلال عبد اللطيف بويا 
حسب الرصد لانذارات الموسم الماضي 2010 فقد نال اللاعب انذاره الرابع فى مباراة 
المريخ فى كاس السودان وكان يتوجب عليه التوقف لمباراة واحدة فى الموسم الجديد 

ولكن اللاعب شارك فى مباراة الهلال والنيل الحصاحيصا اليوم 


*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*استاذنا العزيز شيبا ان شاءالله يكون الايقاف صحيح عشان اتحطموا من البداية ويبداءون موسم تعيس
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ضربة معلم يا شيبا ... دي شكوي جاهزة ...

*

----------


## jafaros

*معقولة دي .............. بكرة يقولوا التقرير اختفي
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*لا تحلموا بتطبيق القانون او العدالة 
في هليل بن زرقان فهذا محال 
لو عند مجلسنا ذرة شجاعة فعليه فقط
ان لا يتنازل عن حق من حقوق المريخ 
ولو كان صغير ولا يمثل تهديد للمريخ
على مجلس المريخ ان يكون شوكة حوت 
لاتحاد الفساد العام او لجنة منافسات الممتاز
او لجنة حكام الاتحاد المرتشين 
وان يجعل حياتهم جحيم بكثرة الشكاوي وتصعيدها
الى اعلى مستوى والتصادم المستمر معهم لاقل سبب
ومتابعة اي قضية تهم المريخ صحفيا وقانونيا وحتى قضائيا وبذلك يجعل اي جهة تحاول التلاعب تفكر الف مرة قبل ان تقدم عليه لان بالمريخ من يتابع حقوقه ؟
غير كده سنكتب كثيرا وسنتحدث كثيرا وسنتحسر كثيرا
مثل كل موسم رياضى يمر ومجلسنا الهمام نائم في العسل
ولا يريد صدام مع احد مسالم مستسلم لاي قرار حتى لو كان
يضر المريخ 
على جماهير المريخ ان تسهر بنفسها على حقوق المريخ
اما اذا انتظرنا ادارة المريخ فلن تتحرك الا تحت ضغط الجماهير
فهي حمل وديع مستكين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
تحياتي حبيبنا الرائع شيبا 
وصدقني لو ادارة المريخ قوية وصحافتنا كذلك فلن يمر موضوع لاعب الهليل بويه 
بلا عقاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*يا شباب الموضوع ما موضوع انزارات وهل اللاعب موقوف ولا لا السؤال هنا هل الفريق المنافسه يملك المعلومه دى وقدم شكوى رسميه ولا لا

اذا لم يقدم شكوى رسميه فلن تتغير النتيجه.
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

يا شباب الموضوع ما موضوع انزارات وهل اللاعب موقوف ولا لا السؤال هنا هل الفريق المنافسه يملك المعلومه دى وقدم شكوى رسميه ولا لا

اذا لم يقدم شكوى رسميه فلن تتغير النتيجه.



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا اعتقد ان لهم المعلومة
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*احدث انواع السمكرة 

طلعو ليهو كرت اصفر خامس 

قالو جا ومعاهو كرت اصفر من فريقو السابق اهلي شندي 
*

----------


## امجد تاج السر

*:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
*

----------


## fanan

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

معقولة دي .............. بكرة يقولوا التقرير اختفي





2
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*مرحب شيبا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

* لابد من تمليك هذه المعلومة لنيل الحصاحيصا بأسرع ما يمكن حتى لا تفقد عامل الزمن
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

 لابد من تمليك هذه المعلومة لنيل الحصاحيصا بأسرع ما يمكن حتى لا تفقد عامل الزمن



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ الحوشابي 
اذا لم يقدم النيل الشكوي قبل بداية المباراة 
قانونا لا تقبل الشكوي
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا جماعة الخير نحن البطولة دي عاوزنها بضرب الجلافيط رايح جاي
اما حكاية الشكاوي دي انسوها مع اتحاد الفشل وكفاية بس الموسم الماضي وحكاية التقرير المختفي
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا جماعة الخير نحن البطولة دي عاوزنها بضرب الجلافيط رايح جاي
اما حكاية الشكاوي دي انسوها مع اتحاد الفشل وكفاية بس الموسم الماضي وحكاية التقرير المختفي



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
222222222222
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لا   تحلموا    بتطبيق   القانون     بسيطة   كل   التقارير   سوف    تختفى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وين مع ناس مجدي سمكره
لامجال للشكاوي طالما هم نفسهم قادة الاتحاد في اماكنهم
*

----------

